# Bộ ảnh Beauty: Mặt nạ dưỡng da cao cấp làm nên đại tiệc của làn da



## MoonLight (18/9/18)

Các mặt nạ dưỡng da cao cấp trở nên sống động hơn bao giờ hết qua Bộ ảnh Beauty: Đại tiệc của làn da

Từ vài năm nay, mặt nạ dưỡng da đã trở thành một bước chăm sóc da thiết yếu, là “thực phẩm” bổ dưỡng của làn da. Với đủ loại kết cấu, công thức, thành phần độc đáo, mới lạ, bạn có thể đắm mình trong thế giới mặt nạ sáng tạo vô tận.




_1. Mặt nạ dưỡng da thạch lột nhẹ dưỡng sáng trong 3 phút Dior Hydra Life Glow Better – Fresh Jelly Mask DIOR – 2. Mặt nạ ngủ dưỡng da săn chắc và ngăn ngừa nếp nhăn LE LIFT Masque De Massage CHANEL – 3. Mặt nạ sủi bọt thải độc da kiểm soát nhờn Bright Award Bubble De Mask Black SU:M37_




_1. Mặt nạ ngủ cho mặt và cổ Gong Jin Hyang Neck & Face Sleeping Repair THE HISTORY OF WHOO – 2. Mặt nạ ngủ tái tạo da Overnight Vitalizing Mask SULWHASOO – 3. Mặt nạ dưỡng da căng mượt trong 3 phút Dior Hydra Life Extra Plump – Smooth Balm Mask DIOR_




_1. Mặt nạ sủi bọt thải độc da Bright Award Bubble De Mask Pack SU:M37 – 2. Mặt nạ lột nhẹ dưỡng da sáng mịn trong 1 phút Capture Totale Dreamskin – 1 Minute Mask DIOR – 3. Mặt nạ dưỡng da thảo mộc tẩy tế bào chết Herb Mask MENARD – 4. Mặt nạ ngủ thanh tẩy da dầu Tea Tree Anti-Imperfection Night Mask THE BODY SHOP_




_1. Mặt nạ ngủ thanh lọc cho da rạng rỡ Radiance Energy Mask SULWHASOO – 2. Mặt nạ dưỡng da cấp nước cho da NARSskin Aqua Gel Luminous Mask NARS – 3. Mặt nạ ngủ dưỡng sáng da LE BLANC Masque Healthy Light Creator Mask CHANEL – 4. Mặt nạ đất sét se lỗ chân lông Mini Pore Waterclay Mask LANEIGE – 5. Mặt nạ ngủ dưỡng ẩm chuyên sâu WASO Beauty Sleeping Mask SHISEIDO – 6. Mặt nạ trẻ hóa vùng da mắt Drops of Youth™ Youth Bouncy Eye Mask THE BODY SHOP_
​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

